# Craftsman 315.17480 and old bits advice



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

I got an early inheritance from my father in the nature of an old Craftsman router. I fired it up and built a step stool for my mother with it and it did the trick. The bits are not at all like the ones you see for sale today, they're more like Dremel tool bits, no bearings just a round piece at the tip of the cutter that spins with it, and the rabbet, roundover, and cove bits are interchangeable with a single shank. You can see the straight edge bit has already been burned but it cut through some softer cherry pretty easily. What I'm wondering is if these are even worth bothering with and safe though, should I try sharpening them, or just go with the 15 bit starter kit from MLCS?

I've got a bid in on a local internet auction for a Bosch 1617 and Porter Cable table for $105 right now and only an hour left, I think I might get it for a steal but any info about this Craftsman router would be appreciated as well. It seemed like it was really hard to adjust the depth, I had to pull out a channel lock pliers just to turn the depth setter. Maybe there's a lock on it that I'm missing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The lock is the big wing nut on the back. Loosen it and it should be very smooth when making adjustments. There are many versions of this model; some have work lights. This is an excellent small router. The interchangeable cutter bits can be used with caution, it is very easy to replace the cutter and install it backwards so always do it with another bit next to it so you are sure the cutter is installed correctly. A quick spray with Trend tool and Bit cleaner should remove any build up from your bits.Most have never been used and will work fine to get you started.


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Two more bids and I'm out of the running for the Bosch, I won't be too disappointed though as the table actually got quite poor reviews and if I were to buy a replacement for this old Craftsman I think I would go Dewalt - yes the 1617 is extremely popular but it has it's share of bad reviews as well.


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Mike, if I lose this auction then I think I'll put my money into a table, I've seen your recommendations for the Grizzly elsewhere.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Not by anyone who actually knows how to use a router!


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Got a Bosch man eh? I'm sure they're pretty good, but the most common problem I read about was height adjustments and base changeovers being stiff when the router is cold, something about the heat making the metal expand loosens things up a bit.

Sure enough, my Craftsman had a lock on the back. Loosening it helped a lot (duh ) but it still had a few loose spots and it felt like the gear slipped a couple of times. It's probably been sitting under a work bench for 20 years, I don't think he used it since he made a sign for the farm they bought in '84 and moved out of 4 years later.


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

I really didn't think this would happen, but I just won this auction, and for $20 under my high bid of $180. https://272alan.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=66738&weiid=12311382&lang=en


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> Not by anyone who actually knows how to use a router!


Very true Mike, most of the negative router comments I have ever heard come from persons who did not take the time to learn how to use a router, they use blunt old tired cutters and then cut far to deep on one pass, they ask more of the router than it can do and then say that routers are useless, routers are fantastic tools that can be used to create wonders, you just have to be kind to them. Neville


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*The Craftsman 19 pc router bits*



ChadPMIK said:


> I got an early inheritance from my father in the nature of an old Craftsman router. I fired it up and built a step stool for my mother with it and it did the trick. The bits are not at all like the ones you see for sale today, they're more like Dremel tool bits, no bearings just a round piece at the tip of the cutter that spins with it, and the rabbet, roundover, and cove bits are interchangeable with a single shank. You can see the straight edge bit has already been burned but it cut through some softer cherry pretty easily. What I'm wondering is if these are even worth bothering with and safe though, should I try sharpening them, or just go with the 15 bit starter kit from MLCS?
> 
> I've got a bid in on a local internet auction for a Bosch 1617 and Porter Cable table for $105 right now and only an hour left, I think I might get it for a steal but any info about this Craftsman router would be appreciated as well. It seemed like it was really hard to adjust the depth, I had to pull out a channel lock pliers just to turn the depth setter. Maybe there's a lock on it that I'm missing.


Hi there ~ How about completing your profile so that we know more about you? Meanwhile, I own a very similar Craftsman router and have the 19 piece router bit set. If treated with care, they work quite well for small and medium projects. I especially like the finger control for the on/off switch in the right handle. As Mike pointed out, be sure to assemble the bits in the correct orientation on the shaft. Attached is a photo that might help. Also attached are the instructions in PDF for using the rabbit bit (25581) with the arbor and pilot set. Also, can't say enough for the Trend Tool and Bit cleaner. Great stuff and not limited to just router bits. It cleans up files and gummed up sand paper.


----------



## nn4jw (Jun 22, 2013)

*I have one of those routers and bit sets*

I have one of those Craftsman routers and the same bit set that I bought new so long ago I don't remember when. I used those bits for years with no problems and replaced them as they wore out. Still have most of them. I have to say that I only used them occasionally though.

After upgrading to a couple of Bosch 1617EVS routers a few years back and building an actual shop out back I more or less retired the Craftsman and use mostly 1/2" shank bits these days. I'll probably pass the Craftsman along to my son if he ever shows any interest.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a quick note here. I am over 70. My father gave me some old bits when I got my first router. They looked great, I thought. However, upon closer examination, I noticed what I thought was stressing in the metal. I took them to a machine shop friend of mine for a closer look. He took a couple of them and tested them. Both of them shattered with in seconds. Now granted he was able to put greater strain on them than I would. Point is they failed. I discarded them and bought new bits. Be careful here they can be dangerous to your health.


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

neville9999 said:


> Very true Mike, most of the negative router comments I have ever heard come from persons who did not take the time to learn how to use a router...


The complaints I heard about the 1617 most were difficulty in changing the bases. Now that I've owned one for all of 3 hours I can see where they're coming from, it doesn't exactly slip right out. Maybe they loosen up a bit after use?



Web Shepherd said:


> Hi there ~ How about completing your profile so that we know more about you?


You mean you guys actually read that stuff? O_O I wish the community that I monitor as part of a job were more like this one.



Web Shepherd said:


> Meanwhile, I own a very similar Craftsman router and have the 19 piece router bit set. If treated with care, they work quite well for small and medium projects. I especially like the finger control for the on/off switch in the right handle.


Yeah, I liked that right away as well. The handles and overall balance seemed quite good.



Web Shepherd said:


> As Mike pointed out, be sure to assemble the bits in the correct orientation on the shaft. Attached is a photo that might help. Also attached are the instructions in PDF for using the rabbit bit (25581) with the arbor and pilot set.


Thanks to the both of you, I probably wouldn't have payed attention otherwise when I switched over to the round over bit today (the wife wants a new spice rack, so I get a project  



Web Shepherd said:


> Also, can't say enough for the Trend Tool and Bit cleaner. Great stuff and not limited to just router bits. It cleans up files and gummed up sand paper.


Good to know, I'll have to look into that. I end up with lots of gummy sandpaper. Are these Craftsman bits worth sharpening? The one project I used the straight bit on didn't have the sharpest of cuts, I'm not sure what the term is but the edges were feathered instead of cut cleanly.

To continue the narrative w/ myself that I started earlier, I picked up the router and table that I won at the auction this morning. It was indeed a Bosch 1617, in what looks like almost brand new condition. The table looks like it has seen little wear as well. One tentative plan is to resell the router for around $160, and end up getting a table for only $20 - after all, I already have the Craftsman router that I didn't pay a dime for. I am awfully tempted to keep the Bosch because it came with the plunge base and edge guide as well, there's no way I would be able to replace it for that price unless I went with a Skil or a laminate size router. I'd really like to mount the Craftsman to the table and keep the Bosch for more freehand stuff so I don't need to change out the bases, but unfortunately the table doesn't have mounting holes that fit the Craftsman. What do you guys think, should I just drill some holes out for it, or now that I have something quite a bit newer just retire it?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chad,

I would mount the Craftsman in the table and keep the 1617 for hand held work.

Then when you upgrade your table [and you will], you will have a 1/2" router.

You can never have too many routers.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

nn4jw said:


> I have one of those Craftsman routers and the same bit set that I bought new so long ago I don't remember when. I used those bits for years with no problems and replaced them as they wore out. Still have most of them. I have to say that I only used them occasionally though.
> 
> After upgrading to a couple of Bosch 1617EVS routers a few years back and building an actual shop out back I more or less retired the Craftsman and use mostly 1/2" shank bits these days. I'll probably pass the Craftsman along to my son if he ever shows any interest.


Welcome to the forum, Jim.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chad, I sent you a PM with a suggestion for your router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, you can always set up the old Craftsman in a small table with a 1/4" round over bit and leave it ready for action.


----------

